
Why Won’t the Dream of a Flying Car Die? - prostoalex
http://www.engineering.com/DesignerEdge/DesignerEdgeArticles/ArticleID/14413/Why-Wont-the-Dream-of-a-Flying-Car-Die.aspx
======
Gustomaximus
I cant see this being reality at any scale until they are autonomously driven.
Engineering and reliability issues aside, think how many human errors there
are with car accidents. But instead of bumping a car park pole you're now
hitting high power wires and dropping 50 meters. Not that computers dont make
mistakes but I feel we need to remove the human element or make flying so
'assisted' its one massive risk factor gone.

We seem to be at a good place in the world where technologies are converging.
I dont doubt in 50 years we'll see flocks of commuter drones heading for
cities in the morning. Maybe clustering to fly in V's like birds to encourage
fuel efficiency.

